
Recognizing Both English and Mandarin with a Single Algorithm - sherjilozair
http://svail.github.io/mandarin/
======
vicaya
Hope this give google enough kick in the butt to improve mixed language voice
to text.

My google voice inbox is full of hilarious examples...

